# Dobroyb Mill, Jackson Bridge, West Yorkshire, June 2019



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2019)

*1. The History*
For such a big mill with a long history there is a surprising lack of information. Dobroyd Mills, in the village of Jackson Bridge near Holmfirth, dates back to the 1820s when the original building was constructed in 1829 as a water-powered mill. Historical records give an insight into the going’s on at the mill. In an 1851 Census, John Earnshaw was listed as having “31 hands” at his mill. Five years later, in 1856, John Earnshaw’s son, John William, age 2, fell into the plug hole of a dye pan and received fatal injuries in dyehouse near his father’s residence. In 1859 John Holroyd of J & E Moorhouse was charged by PC White with “leaving a wash barrel unattended for over an hour” at Sude Hill and “being more than 100 yards from his horse”. On refusing to pay the fine, he was committed to Wakefield prison for seven days. Tragedy struck again on 8th May 1869 when Mary Webster drowned herself and her illegitimate infant in the mill’s dam.

The mill was then rebuilt in 1870 and stood three stories tall. Several outhouses were added later on and a square chimney. The next key development was the foundation of the Dobroyd Mills Company textile business on the site in 1919. William Haigh, a First World War flying ace, civilian hero, textile magnate, and philanthropist bought into the mill as a director. Haigh's life was many and varied. After being demobbed from the Royal Flying Corps in 1919, his next mission was to become involved with the Mill. Haigh, who died in 1956, became known as "Buffalo Bill" through his liking for broad-rimmed hats. He was an avid collector of trongers (wool weights), which came to be the symbol of Dobroyd Mill. Before he died, he had turned the company into one of the world's best-known names in women's worsteds. 

Areal view of the mill in 1939:


Dobroyd 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

...and in 1949:


Dobroyd by HughieDW, on Flickr

One of the mill’s engines:


Dobroyd engine by HughieDW, on Flickr

At its peak in the 1960s, the company employed almost 600 workers. The mill closed in 1974, only to re-open two years later in 1976 under John Woodhead Ltd spinners. However, the mill ultimately succumbed to the decline of the textile industry. Planning permission to knock down two sections on the northern end of the complex was granted by Kirklees Council in 2012.The classic car renovation company and the Oil Can café were the last occupants on the upper floors to the rear of the Mill. However, they both moved out and relocated to the nearby Washpit Mills circa 2017, leaving the mill empty. Recently the Chimney stack has been demolished along with an outer building. 

Proposals to redevelop the mill into new homes and office and industrial space were tabled in January 2018 including the demolition of all the buildings on the site, apart from the 19th century, four-storey mill building, and the property used by Hepworth Band. It proposed that the retained mill building would be converted into 27 apartments and 7,000 square foot of space for office or light industrial use and the construction of 75 houses on the site that had been cleared. Beyond this proposal no current information on the mill’s status or fate could be found.

*2. The Explore*
This fine mill has had its fair share of reports over the years. Until recently a couple of the floors had the original spinning machinery in situ. Sadly, these have now been taken away. 

Now the mill is now pretty much empty, but it is vast and still has enough original features to hold your attention for an hour or more. The mill’s footprint stretches for just over some 4.04 hectares It is also in a very picturesque location and, fortunately, the idiots are yet to arrive here on mass. It’s my favourite mill explore to-date. From the front it’s pretty secure, but like most places, if you go around the back you can find a way in. What’s in store for the mill in the future is unclear. Hopefully it will get saved and it is spared the same fate as Newsome mills.

*3. The Pictures*

Front view of the mill:


img0911 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the distinctive water tower (the only bit of the mill that was particularly wet)


img0909 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Round the back you are greeted by the shell of this old car:


img0914 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we’re into the new bit at the top of the mill complex:


img0921 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0918 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0925 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This newer bit of the mill had the now relocated Oil Can cafe in and some small retailers:


img0926 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back out and round, here’s an indication of the mill’s former usage:


img0936 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This is the oldest section of the mill:


img0939 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0945bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Seen pictures of the sign on the top floor. Looks like someone decided to give it the heave ho out of the window:


img0943 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The sound of running water is quite unique:


img0946 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0948 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Probably the best graff in the place:


img0950 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0954 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0956 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0955 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The original part of the mill, although empty, was my favourite bit with its wooden floors and iron support pillars:


img0957 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0958 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0959 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0961 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This bit of the mill has the most stuff left behind although the machines are now gone. This is where John Woodhead Ltd spinners moved into in 1976. Bizarrely, their registered office address was only changed last month (May, 2019) from Dobroyd Mills to Hartcliffe Mills, Denby Dale.


img0967 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0969 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0972 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0973 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0976 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Vintage poster still on the wall:


img0979 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img0980 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back out again and round:


img0982 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a few phone pictures:


Dobroyd 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 13 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But….like always as soon as I got home I realised I’d missed parts of the mill that had good bits in. Soooo…a week of so later went back for a fresh look:


img1135 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1140 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1142 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1144 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Pictures from earlier in the year showed this intact:


img1146 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Sad to see this piece of history left behind. It’s John Woodhead Ltd’s original incorporation certificate from 1924:


img1147 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1151 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1158 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1161 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1164 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1167 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1168 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Missed this floor in the old building:


img1156 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1159 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the top floor:


img1165 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the electrics/switch room bit:


img1173 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1175 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1179 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1177 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img1180 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a few more for luck:


img1181 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 29 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 28 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 27 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 26 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 25 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 19 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Dobroyd 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 9, 2019)

I half expected another plain old block building mill but that place is very different. I'm not sure if it's the location or perhaps the light getting in - might even be the layout outside. I'd never work in a mill but that place didn't seem too bad.

Always gets to me when I see historical stuff getting trampled on. 
I'm pleased you grabbed the electrical images. Some old style boxes and wires again and a lovely old large isolator switch too. The black control panels look special - slate/marble or bakelite?? Those are almost completely bust now which is a shame.

Another great report.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2019)

Sausage said:


> I half expected another plain old block building mill but that place is very different. I'm not sure if it's the location or perhaps the light getting in - might even be the layout outside. I'd never work in a mill but that place didn't seem too bad.
> 
> Always gets to me when I see historical stuff getting trampled on.
> I'm pleased you grabbed the electrical images. Some old style boxes and wires again and a lovely old large isolator switch too. The black control panels look special - slate/marble or bakelite?? Those are almost completely bust now which is a shame.
> ...



Cheers mate. Much appreciated. One of my fave explores so far this year. Missed the electrics stuff first time around so HAD to go back!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 9, 2019)

Not sure if I have already said it but ooh thats nice, Im gonna have to get up there!


----------



## Electric (Jun 9, 2019)

Loving the switchgear. It looks thick enough to be slate, Sausage.
Nice set and good to hear you enjoyed it Hughie.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 10, 2019)

Electric said:


> It looks thick enough to be slate,[/QUOTE0)
> 
> One doesn't mount switchgear carrying nigh on 200amps/breaker on great chunks of conductor! The panels are Bakelite, or to give the trade name of the particular product used in these panels - Tufnol


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 10, 2019)

But slate is an insulator?
I've seen marble used too.


----------



## old git (Jun 12, 2019)

Anyone know what that coloured segment clock thing is in one of the pics?


----------



## HughieD (Jun 12, 2019)

old git said:


> Anyone know what that coloured segment clock thing is in one of the pics?



Guessing it's a colour testing chart for the coloured yards maybe? I'm sure Dirus will be along shortly...


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 13, 2019)

This looks really good, I must try and get up north for a weekend of Mills. We severely lack any down south


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 13, 2019)

Sausage said:


> But slate is an insulator?
> I've seen marble used too.



My mistake Sausage, obviously you are very correct. The installation I was thinking about had been labeled as slate in the spec, but caused a serious electrical short during a breakdown. Just found part of the original report which I had not read and this explains that the manufacturers did not follow the specification! Incident happened in my late father in laws mill (Castleton Mills). Always pays to read the full report, even when they are old and as you state, Marble also.

As for the coloured segments - I have only seen similar in a dyer's premises. This had a hand fixed in the centre and was used to indicate the colour of the dye being processed. Some fabrics take on a very different shade during the dyeing process. However in this case I have no idea and neither does my wife, who has far more knowledge of the textile industry in West Yorks than I have


----------



## smiler (Jun 14, 2019)

Proper Job Hughie, Loved It especially the sell portrait, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 16, 2019)

Fantastic report mate. You have covered it well.that waterfall through the window is lovely.


----------



## Rolfey (Jun 16, 2019)

Nice report quality pictures mate!!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 16, 2019)

smiler said:


> Proper Job Hughie, Loved It especially the self(?) portrait, Thanks



Cheers mate. Wasn't me, was my exploring buddy.



Mikeymutt said:


> Fantastic report mate. You have covered it well.that waterfall through the window is lovely.



Cheers Mikey. You been yet?



Rolfey said:


> Nice report quality pictures mate!!



Cheers Rolfey. Much appreciated!


----------



## slobberchops (Jun 19, 2019)

Hell of a post.. thanks.. and not too far from me.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 19, 2019)

slobberchops said:


> Hell of a post.. thanks.. and not too far from me.



Cheers mate. Get yer sen over there!


----------

